# Serger is scaring me!!!



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I asked for and rec'd a brother 1034d derger for Christmas. I took out of the box on Christmas looked at it, then put it back in the box! 

Today I took it out of the box and put it on my sewing table...put the cover back on it and slowly backed out of the room. 

Jeepers creepers...that thing with all the dials, thread and needles is scaring the bejebers out of me! Hubby is just laughing his rear end off...I keep telling him to hush but hes not listening just giggling more.

What in the world did I get myself into????


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Get the manual out, and read it. Is there a place to take a course on it? as in a dealer that can teach you how to use it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Get yourself a copy of "The Complete Serger Handbook." I got mine on Amazon. Practice on lots of scraps before moving on to actually using it on a project. Once you're comfortable with it, you'll be looking for things to use it for.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have the book out. I came with two dvd's that I am watching when I get the chance. I'll try the local sewing shops to see if they have a class. Hubby bought it online so nothing local. I know I'll get the hang of it...just all those dials and thread are wigging me out lol. 

Was the same thing with our convection oven when we got it. Hubby remarked that it was the most expensive towel holder in history. I learned how to adjust to the cooking times real fast after that lol. 

I need to just do it!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

this may help

http://greenaprons.wordpress.com/2010/05/01/an-introduction-to-sergers/

go ahead and panic! once you are done... the adventure begins.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL!! I am not laughing AT you, I am laughing WITH you.

Mine is a Ellegante embriodery machine and the digitizing software......I look at it...like it is a rattlesnake about to make it's strike!!!

A serger can do wonderful things....good luck!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

TJN66 you are not alone. I am going through the exact same thing. Today will be day 3 of the learning curve and I am hoping to have made stitches with it by tonight! After day one I decided sergers are made for young people with more patience and better eyesight but after some sleep I decided I will get the knack of this......and so will you! Texasdirtdigger I did conquer the embroidery machine last year and so will you , step by step.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

All these serger stories and being afraid of them is why I waited to purchase a used babylock imagine with air threading. Then took a class on it. I still have the workbook I've not done yet and 6 feet for it to make it do wonderful things. I've not done that either. Sometimes I wonder if just trimming a sewn seam and overcasting the edges is not much easier.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

My serger is probably somewhere between 15 and 20 years old. I know I don't use it to its full potential. I've never done a rolled hem on it. The hardest thing for me is always getting the tension right for the fabric I'm using. 

One of the books I have suggests you thread each needle and each looper with a different color so that you can "dissect" how the stitches form.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I took a serger class when I bought mine 15 years ago. We made a notebook of notes and samples for each thing we did. That has helped me some over the years, but if I stay away from the serger too long, I forget and it's like I'm a beginner all over again. When you are changing thread made sure the thread sets down in the dials good. That was a stupid lesson I had to learn. If it's not, you won't get a good stitch.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I think everyone who has even SEEN a serger feels the same way, goodness, buttons, knobs, dials and all those feet are enough to scare the fire out of anyone!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Well my serger is 20+ years old and I am in the same boat as most of you here. It is a Singer with 5 thread capacity. It is a temperamental beast. For the longest time it would not work and I could not get the tension right. Then I took it to the local quilting shop here and the owners son who is a John Deer mechanic by trade worked it over. I used it just enough when I got it back to make sure it worked and put it away. I guess it scares me too. I would like to use it more but do not currently have enough room to get it out without moving a bunch of machines around. So for now it will have to be a round to it. I think the book suggestion is the way I will go too. 
We also think that the five different color idea is a good one too. It makes sense.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I have noticed that several of the quilt shops in my area have serger classes. A book & manual are must haves but I need hands on make me do it instruction to get me past my, " What do I do if I break it??!!" Broken machines can be repaired, ask me how I know! lol Good luck, and truly, if you get started using it, they can do amazing things.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> LOL!! I am not laughing AT you, I am laughing WITH you.
> 
> Mine is a Ellegante embriodery machine and the digitizing software......I look at it...like it is a rattlesnake about to make it's strike!!!
> 
> A serger can do wonderful things....good luck!!


Oh my...that is it exactly! A rattlesnake about to strike hehehehe. So fitting. Hubby is still giggling about me bein' skerred lol. I have a date with my girl this weekend. I hope I dont get hurt /wink!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh..and I ordered the book from amazon. Its on back order but it will come. In the meantime Im gonna play with it.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> All these serger stories and being afraid of them is why I waited to purchase a used babylock imagine with air threading. Then took a class on it. I still have the workbook I've not done yet and 6 feet for it to make it do wonderful things. I've not done that either. Sometimes I wonder if just trimming a sewn seam and overcasting the edges is not much easier.



Oh Angie, that machine looks fascinating. I've been researching it.

Mine is a 20-year-old grouchy Baby Lock. Threading it is a challenge. The tensions are tempermental.

I wish that I had a dollar for all the times I've wanted to throw it through a window. I could afford a new Baby Lock Imagine!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ardie which Baby Lock do you have? Mine is a BL400 and the tension is grouchy. Although sometimes I think the user is grouchy too. lol. I actually keep mine in front of a window.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Nancy's Notions has a book/dvd Serging with Confidence. I've had it about 10 years...just lent it to my SIL...maybe she'll read it and let me know what it says.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

TJN66 - I caught the last couple of minutes of Sewing with Nancy, this morn......It was a Serger workshop.....might try to look on line for this program....I have seen it before...it's pretty good......Will answer a bunch of questions....some you don't even know you have yet!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Tommyice said:


> Ardie which Baby Lock do you have? Mine is a BL400 and the tension is grouchy. Although sometimes I think the user is grouchy too. lol. I actually keep mine in front of a window.


Mine is a Baby Lock 5380E.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Good video for threading the Brother 1034D serger. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ohtf7H_gyc&feature=related[/ame]

I found the manual and the CD with my serger helpful. However, this video does a good job with the threading process.

I found other videos on serger use with Google, but this one was the most helpful for this machine.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I have to post this! I was so frustrated!!!!

Today, when I tried to use the serger, it wouldn't sew, the threads wouldn't stay sewed right. I was sooooooo baffled cause it worked yesterday!!!!!!

I took the flashlight and followed the threads and they were correct! :stars:

Now WHAT!

So I took my fingers and gently tugged on each thread and discovered that, when I was straightening the sewing room, I had looped the electrical cord over one of the spools and it couldn't unravel!:smack:smack


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm....I know they are a little frightening but they are so darn handy! That being said, I think mine is a wee bit out of time right now. I have worn one out and have a Janome now. I would love to have the Imagine. I need to look for a used one!

Jump in. You can do this. My sister cannot thread hers. If it needs the thread changed she calls her 20 year old son. OTOH, an 80+ year old lady I go to church with bought one, took the classes and sews on hers all the time.

BTW, I have an Elegante but no digitizing software. I wish...


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Garnet said:


> Good video for threading the Brother 1034D serger.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ohtf7H_gyc&feature=related
> 
> ...


Ohhh..thank you so much! This is a great video.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> TJN66 - I caught the last couple of minutes of Sewing with Nancy, this morn......It was a Serger workshop.....might try to look on line for this program....I have seen it before...it's pretty good......Will answer a bunch of questions....some you don't even know you have yet!


Sewing with Nancy? What station is she on? I dont think I have ever heard of her before. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

TJN66 said:


> Sewing with Nancy? What station is she on? I dont think I have ever heard of her before. Thank you so much for the help!


PBS on Saturday mornings here in Nashville but should be sometime Saturday most places.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

TJN66 said:


> Sewing with Nancy? What station is she on? I dont think I have ever heard of her before. Thank you so much for the help!


Whoops, did this twice trying to add the website! Must be one of those Senior things..... PBS on Saturday mornings here in Nashville but should be sometime Saturday most places. You can watch some of the programs on her website too:
http://www.nancysnotions.com/category/id/100026.do?extid=146


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CC, I am so happy you posted Sewing with Nancy's link. I didn't realize I could view her programs online. I don't get her on our TV.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

You're not the only one with serger fear- lol I bought a used Pfaff 5 thread coverlock machine from a dealer (it was a trade in and had been serviced) about 5 years ago - I've used it (tried, anyhow) exactly twice. I'm very intimidated by it and I don't know anyone who knows how to use one and has the time to babysit me! I need to tame that lion, really...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry, ladies. It is also on Saturday's PBS here, as well. 

My Ellegante2 is a Nancy Zieman model......I have the Imagine with air threading and needle threader....Thank heavens. I have an old White serger, that with test your patience ...to the moon and back. I have a commercial serger...that is just plain WICKED!
I am going to take another stab... at that software... I have to! It cost 1/3 as much as the machine and is the bain of my existace... I can't find anyone who teaches it...I wonder why? I have called the software company...they make me feel like I am as dumb, as they come...and older than white thread!


BTW - Nancy Z signed my machine....I do not sew any better because of it! LOL!!!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thank you for the links! I found the serger episode and when it is on here where I live. I am so going to love this machine when I get the hang of it. One thing I learned that was totally forgeign to me was that there is not a reverse and you just keep serging after you get past the end of you fabric. I would have been stumped on that for quite awhile I tell ya lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Honest Tammy, watch those episodes of sewing with Nancy....You will have alot of AhhHaaaaa moments. Some of the Serger technique's are almost too simple... so we try to make it harder than it has to be....just because it IS an intimidating "looking" machine. Once someone shows you the way...,there will be no stopping you!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh holy moly! I have to tell ya I got over my fear real fast when the thread all broke that it came with and I had to thread the machine =)
I followed the tutorial that was posted here and what a breeze it was. I am so stinking happy with this machine. I serged my first seam on a scrap and it looks pretty darn good to me. I have this knit fabric that I bought 10 yards of to make a cute summer dress but I couldnt get it to stop puckering when I was trying to make it. I think my serger is going to help me tremendously in that aspect. 
I have patterns for cute bags and such that I have been afraid to try due to all the hemming of them...now with the serger I can do a rolled hem, decorative stitching on the handles and ohh...so much more!

Can ya tell Im excited lol. Thank you so much ladies. I need to figure out how to post pics so I can show you some stuff when I am done. Any tips on that?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Opps..just found the sticky on the top of the page on how to post pics. As soon as I get some of my stuff I'll post them.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay! Tammy! ...But, hmmmmmmm.....all those threads should not have broken..........

A Serger is perfect for knits! One of thr first things I ever made...was my own sweatshirt. Easy peasy!

I love to make pajama pants on it.... just takes a few minutes.

A whole new realm of sewing..... just opened up to ya!!

Way to go!!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well I figured out why the threads all broke. They were all twisted behind the machine. Stupid me just used the ones it came threaded with but I didnt check to see if they were threaded right/snagged. After I threaded the machine myself with the new thread I bought (hubby just rolled his eye lol)I serged on some scrap fabric. It works wonderfully! 
I started a table runner as my first project on it. But I do have a question...its a three row runner and I used my regular machine to sew the inside seams and will use the serger to finish off the edges. Can I use it to sew the inside seams also? Just lower the blade and use one needle? The fabric likes to fray so I was wondering if I used the serger it would bind off the edges inside the runner. Does that make sense? 
Im off to finish it up =)


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I bought my serger 22 years ago and have loved it. I would LOVE to have a commercial serger but that is not in my future.

It helped me not be afraid of mine by working in a sewing factory using a serger. Use to make napkins and table cloth rolled hems.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a serger packed up around here somewhere. Its around 25 or a few years less old.

It does a great job of regular and rolled edge surging.

Threading and adjusting the tension is enough to drive a person to drink!

My mom has a index card with the tension positions written on it LOL That helps a lot!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I've had my serger for about 10 years, a Janome My Lock, and I absolutely love it. I sew knit tops and pajamas completely on the serger and make pretty fast work of it. I really would love one of those new ones that thread themselves, but, I've never had any problems with this one.
One thing that really helped was when I bought it, they offered a couple of classes with it.


----------

